# Getting E3 Visa without Uni degree or 12 years experience



## AngieJones (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking for other peoples experiences on getting an E3 visa or similar work visa to work in the USA when their education does not qualify as its not a University Degree. 

I have 3 years of education and over 5 years experience working as a graphic designer. 

Does anyone have any advice or personal experience applying for an E3 visa with similar experience? 

Help me keen my NYC dream alive

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

You've answered you're question. You don't meet the criteria and Graphic Designers are a dime a dozen here.

Student pathway and do your degree at NYU or Colombia?


----------

